# Vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste auf H115i ersetzen?



## Interstate67 (16. Dezember 2016)

*Vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste auf H115i ersetzen?*

Ich möchte heute die H115i montieren. Eine Frage noch vorweg. Soll ich die von Corsair schon aufgebrachte WLP verwenden, oder die extra dazugekaufte von Thermal Grizzly (soll laut PCGH ja die beste sein) verwenden?


----------



## evilgrin68 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste auf H115i ersetzen?*

Wenn du dir extra WLP gekauft hast, dann verwende sie doch. Welche Thermal Grizzly hast du denn genommen?


----------



## doncamill (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste auf H115i ersetzen?*

Ja wenn du extra welche dazu gekauft hast dann nimm die.


----------



## Interstate67 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste auf H115i ersetzen?*

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste auf H115i ersetzen?*

wär ja blöd wenn die jetzt im schrank vergammelt


----------



## harley765 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste auf H115i ersetzen?*

mach wie Du willst. ich hatte beide schon und keine messbare Unterschiede festgestellt.


----------

